# A fun MLS inspired project to run at Marty's and other layouts



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

A fun, MLS inspired Project…
 
Ric Golding built a “Box Cab” bash that he’s been running on his layout and at Marty’s during the past years.  I’ve always admired it and wanted to build something like it.  Thanks, Ric for supplying the 2 images below.     
 








 







  
 
I had some odds and ends that I’ve gathered to do such a project but just hadn’t been in the mood to do a ‘bash until the other day.
 
Took the pieces and parts and started.  
 
The major parts were taken from an LGB toy train passenger car, a power truck from an LGB Toy Train 0-4-0 with the side rods removed and a hood from an old Kalamazoo Railtruck.
 








 
Other items added during the ‘bash include 
an ITT diesel helper sound system with trolley bell added
an Aristo Craft 75 mhz onboard controller
14.4 volt Li-ion battery
flashing EOT red LED’s
LED Headlights, rear light and ditchlights, 
Kadee 1831 couplers
Just Plain Folk figures,
and a bunch of other pieces and parts…. .
 
First step was to mate the power truck properly with the body.  Dremel cutting disks went to work to cut the out bottom so the truck would fit.
 








 
Then the fitting…..  
 








 
It fit…. so we’re on to the next step which is fitting the frame of the passenger car to the Dozie hood….
 








 
Then fitting that to the car and power truck. 
 








 
Wow, that fit too… We’re on a roll…  A few extra details added like the 1831 Kadee’s, sunshade and other detail stuff, she’s now ready for painting.
 








 
Utility yellow with black accent seems quite fitting.
 
Painted with lighting installed…
 








 
and ready for the electronic stuff. 
 
14.4 Li-ion battery, LED’s, Aristo 75 mhz receiver installed on PCB standoffs, batteries for the EOT blinking LED’s, cab light, ITT sound board and speaker.
 








 
With all that installed, she’s pretty well done.  Decals designed and applied, final detail items like, air horn, bell, air tank, motor support rods and figures.  
 








 
After a very successful test run, I did some close up images of the “finer” points.  
 
Rear figure, LED back up light and EOT LED’s….
 








 
LED head and ditch lights with Fred in his engineer’s seat pulling the cord for the bell with the horn cord ready for use.  
 








 
After full battery testing runs, the average run time is well over 6 hours.  The 75 mhz TE has excellent range so when we go to Marty’s, we can should be able to keep it under full control at all times as long as JJ keeps using his 27 mhz transmitter which won’t interfere with the frequency.  However, that may be questionable…..  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif Ya just never know what JJ might do…  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa.. very cool Stan.. I like it. 

But ya shoulda put J.J. on there somewhere.. Just to keep him outta trouble ya know..


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice work Stan


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

There's lible to be some really wierd stuff running around the layout at Marty's this year.

Good Job, Stan.

JimC.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. 
I particularly liked the PCS logo on the sloped engine front.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool Stan! Neat little utility vehicle!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job, can't believe you stuffed all that stuff inside! Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments, Guys.  It sure was fun.

Thanks, Don.  I happen to know a custom shop that makes decals... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet job Stan 

I did one like that a couple years ago, but I never warmed up to mine, might need to give it another Bash!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is an amazing job you did there, Stan !  I am duly impressed. 







Thanks for showing the steps that led you to this point, including the inspiration behind it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wished I had a video camera last Sept. Ric was pulling the 45 car coal consist with it. I wouldn't have shown those 2 giant Virginian engines pushing


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
Great inspection car. 

Tom, 
Those Virginiians were pushing that load just fine, I was just guiding the lead into the siding and keeping them form bunching up and derailing. Small equipment just assists and do smalll jobs.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input, Ron and Ric....  It's all your fault....  Monkey see, monkey do.......  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job Stan


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Showing the steps is really appreciated, especially for those of us who are mechanically challenged. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DennisB on 03/05/2008 6:28 AM
Showing the steps is really appreciated, *especially for those of us who are mechanically challenged*. Regards, Dennis.


Dennis, most of us are "challenged" in one way or another.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif  MLS has been great "therapy" for me to overcome some many  of mine.  I'm still working on the "vertically challenged" part though. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

I love it Stan!!! Just the kind of nifty inspection car I would like running around on my layout.

Very well done. 

I give it a ten! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Thanks for sharing,

Craig


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan one cool looking loco.  Ya never know what ya can do to you try.  Later  RJD


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet little ride, Stan!  Very well done!

Matt


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice project!!!  I love it.  I think that car looks like a Playmobile.  Nice decals!
I really thought "FRED" goes on the other end.  "Flashing Rear End Device."


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 03/07/2008 8:25 PM
I think that car looks like a Playmobile.  Nice decals!
I really thought "FRED" goes on the other end.  "Flashing Rear End Device."


Richard, I was going to use a Playmobile passenger car but the LGB became available at a very reasonable price.  I sold the Playmobile for more than I paid for it.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

The Fred in front has a red nose... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good, Stan!!! 
(i know a place it could play in a couple of months...)


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

But, Duncan...  It has no track power pickups.  It only runs on batteries.....  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------

